# How do I duplicate a photo?



## Cuzzinbrucie (Nov 5, 2017)

Operating System:Win10
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info):  7.0.1 [ 1142117 ]

How do I create a duplicate of a photo in my main folder? I want to keep the one I have but I want to create a duplicate that I can then crop further while maintaining each as a separate file.


----------



## Bill Sprague (Nov 5, 2017)

You may be able to use a Virtual copy for what you want.  But, if you really want an original copy use Export.  There is a choice for "Export as Original" that makes an exact copy.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Nov 5, 2017)

That is exactly what virtual copies are for. There is no reason to make a real copy to do this.


----------



## Cuzzinbrucie (Nov 5, 2017)

Johan,

So using a virtual copy, can I expect the following to be true?

1) At the time I make the virtual copy, the copy will have ALL the attributes of the original
2) I can crop/edit/change the copy's attributes any way I wish with no change to the original
3) I can export them individually or together and they still carry their own unique attributes


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Nov 5, 2017)

Three times yes.


----------



## clee01l (Nov 5, 2017)

Both the Master copy and the Virtual copy are only develop instructions and refer to the same original file. The Original file has no LR adjustments ever.  In the Master copy is the "Master set of develop instructions" as a history.  The Virtual copy started with the Master set of develop instructions at the point when the virtual copy is made and any new develop instructions made on that virtual copy are added to that develop history.  Likewise and additional develop instructions made on the master copy will be added to the master copy develop history and neither share a develop history after the point when the virtual copy was made from the master.


----------



## Cuzzinbrucie (Nov 5, 2017)

Fantastic news! Thank you both.


----------



## John Little (Nov 11, 2017)

To rephrase something Cletus said: If you click on a particular line in the History, then make a virtual copy, the copy will include all the edits up to that point. So if you like the edits you've made to the original (let's say a particular crop) to that point, they will be part of the virtual copy as well.


----------

